# Welches Siemens Handy?



## ma-games.de (7. Apr 2004)

Hallo,
ich beabsichtige mir bald ein Siemens-Handy zu zulegen. Allerdings nicht nur zum telefonieren, sonder haupsächlich um programmierte Spiele und Programme zu testen. Welches Siemens-Handy könntet ihr mir da empfehlen? Es soll auf jeden Fall farbig sein und Java-MDIP 1.0 fähig. Es wäre außerdem gut wenn man behaupten könnte: Läuft die Anwendung auf diesem Siemens-Handy, läuft sie in der Regel auch auf vielen weiteren Siemens-Handys! Wie wär z.B. das Handy Siemens M55?


----------



## tomkruse (8. Apr 2004)

Hi!

Von daher würde ich Dir am ehesten ein S55 empfehlen. Das hat ein Farbdisplay und was darauf läuft läuft auch
auf dem SL55, C60 etc.
M55 ist etwas problematisch, da es ein total grausames Display hat und grafische Anwendungen (z.B. Spiele) die darauf laufen sollen müssen grafisch nochmals gesondert optimiert werden was ziemlich aufwändig ist und kaum jemand tut sich das an.

Aber eigentlich würde ich eher empfehlen, die alten Siemens-Handys zu vergessen und mal eines der neuen anzusehen. Weiß nicht ob die jetzt schon alle erschienen sind, jedenfalls soll es da in Sachen Java deutliche Verbesserungen gegeben haben.

Warum eigentlich unbedingt ein Siemens-Handy?

Cu - Tom.


----------



## ma-games.de (8. Apr 2004)

Was genau ist das Problem am Siemens M55 Display? Liegt es wirklich nur am Display (z.B. Trägheit) oder spielt der Prozessor oder so nicht mit?
Ein Siemens-Handy deswegen, weil ich schon ein Nokia 6610 zum testen habe, und ich meine Anwendungen aber auch für Siemens-Handys entwickeln möchte.


----------



## tomkruse (9. Apr 2004)

Hi!

Das Schlimme am M55-Display ist, daß man von den angeblichen 4096 Farben nur vielleicht 17 unterscheiden kann. Kontrast==null  :? 
Trägheit (Pixellatenz) ist sowieso bei allen Siemens-Handys ein Problem, aber auch hier ist das M55 Spitzenreiter. Also: Die wenigen Pixel die Du erkennen kannst verschwimmen auch nochmal ordentlich  :roll: 

Wenn Du mit Deinen Entwicklungen ein recht breites Publikum erreichen möchtest, dann solltest Du möglichst viel Standard J2ME (Midp1.0) programmieren und für Nokia extra entwickeln (hauptsächlich wegen FullCanvas). Als Referenzgerät für StandardMIDP ist ein SonyEriccson t610 oder Z600 recht gut geeignet. Ausserdem hat es noch eine Media-Api (wie viele aktuelle Geräte mittlerweile) und Du kannst Deine MIDlets auch mit Musik/Geräuschen untermalen. Nebenbei ist das Teil superlangsam und zwingt Dich zu übertriebenem Optimierungsaufwand. Die MIDlets laufen dann ziemlich sicher auch auf Samsung E700 (ebenfalls sehr verbreitet) sowie Motorola v-Serie. Bei Wav/Midi gibt es hier aber Einschränkungen und wenn Du kompatibel bleiben willst und nicht für jedes Handy extra entwickeln möchtest verzichte lieber auf Sound.

Fazit: Vergiß Siemens und nimm ein Sony Ericsson oder Samsung  :wink: 

Cu - Tom.


----------



## ma-games.de (9. Apr 2004)

Gibt es für diese Sony/Ericsson (z.B. t610) Handys auch ein Grafik API das ähnlich dem Nokia UI API über die Fähigkeiten von MIDP 1.0 und CLDC 1.0 hinausgehen?


----------



## ma-games.de (10. Apr 2004)

Wo findet man auf der Samsung Web-Seite Emulatoren und SDKs zu den Handys? ich hab jetzt ne halbe Stunde gesucht und nichts gefunden!


----------



## tomkruse (10. Apr 2004)

Hi!



			
				ma-games.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es für diese Sony/Ericsson (z.B. t610) Handys auch ein Grafik API das ähnlich dem Nokia UI API über die Fähigkeiten von MIDP 1.0 und CLDC 1.0 hinausgehen?



Nein, die gibt es nicht. Sowas ist in Standard MIDP 1.0 einfach nicht enthalten. Finde das ebenfalls schade und vor allem Methoden wie getPixels() vermisse ich sehr. Aber damit muß man wohl leben.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## tomkruse (10. Apr 2004)

ma-games.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo findet man auf der Samsung Web-Seite Emulatoren und SDKs zu den Handys? ich hab jetzt ne halbe Stunde gesucht und nichts gefunden!



Ja, das ist ziemlich gut versteckt. Weiß den Link jetzt auch nicht auswendig aber im j2meforum gibt es irgendwo einen Link auf die Samsung-Developer-Site. Irgendwo unter "sonstiges" glaube ich ...

Cu - Tom.


----------



## ma-games.de (11. Apr 2004)

Der Link ist hier: http://developers.samsungmobile.com/
Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------

